# Feeling more hopeful



## Hanmillmum (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, been stressing about M starting school nursery as have read that there is no obligation for schools (as yet) to provide appropriate care for children with medical conditions. So I was thinking that as parents we might be expected to have to go in and see to her needs which has implications for work, and whether we could sustain this. 

This was reinforced by a recent meeting for those parents whose children are starting in the new term. DH went alone and managed a quiet word with head of nursery/reception. She was very uncertain about what diabetes was and how it could be managed and didn't grasp the complexity and need for planning. Bit of a brush off that she'd see us in October. Came away feeling bit flat. 

Spoke to DSN who has reassurred us that it will be fine. She will liaise with the school and we'll all meet prior to M starting, there will be staff training and care plans. If school dig their heels in LEA will be approached to fund an assistant to go in and help out. DH has also spoke with head of school who said all the right things and agreed to meet.

I hope DSN is right! Is this another case of a postcode lottery as to what help a child with medical condition gets at school/nursery? Keeping fingers well and truely crossed this works out! Have any others had problems with this?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

Glad to hear that things seem to be getting organised  There is lots of information on this page about diabetes and schools:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/diabetes-at-school/

I don't have any personal experience, but hopefully someone who has will be along to reassure you


----------



## Tina63 (Jul 12, 2011)

My son is 16, though was only diagnosed a few months ago and is still under the care of the children's team.  I am a childminder.  Out of curiousity I asked our DSN on a home visit if there were any type 1 children at the local primary school I take children to as I was curious as to how it would work with primary school children when away from their parents for a whole day.  Obviously I appreciate confidentiality issues and didn't expect her to give me any names, but she did say they have a 4 year old starting nursery next term.  I asked how that would be dealt with at school, as being a childminder, even with an asthmatic child I have to be trained by the child's nurse/doctor on the correct use of an inhaler unless they are old enough to administer itself, and I have to have written proof of training.  She said that in the case of type 1 diabetes she herself goes into the school, they nominate one teacher/TA to oversee the child's care (and I think train a couple more if possible), and that person is trained as us new parents are in all aspects of type 1, to spot signs of hypos, to be able to test BGs, administer injections if necessary, and once they are competent, it is all logged down and the necessary paperwork issued.  Personally I would have dreaded all that responsibility as it's so overwhelming at the start with your own child, and the responsbility of someone else's is 100 times worse, but life does have to go on, and in no time I am sure you child will settle into their new routine just fine.  Good luck.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the link Northerner will have a good read through, get all facts straight before the meeting!
You are right Tina it is a huge responsibility which was why I was concerned about whether the staff would be willing to take this on. I only work part time, but I would feel quite resentful towards the system if I had to give up work for my daughter to have something she is rightly entitled to that every child has. Of course I would, my eldest got such a lot out of this nursery and helped the transition into school etc. The reassurring thing has been hearing there is a potential back up if the nursery staff don't want that additional responsibility.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 16, 2011)

I have decided on a nursery based on 1 staff to 4 children ratio!! the other places do 1 - 6 or 1- 8 so I feel rather happy with this 1 - 4 ratio.

Now Im awaiting to know from DSN and the nursery to confirm the training their 3 staffs will get to start with, DSN confirmed they will get verbal training and then practical training nearer to September, that is all I know.

Im still scared too as Im the only one who have look after Carly full time since her dx but Im prepared to let Carly go to gain her independent :-S


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 26, 2011)

graham when started school was very lucky because all the staff was very keen to learn and he always had the same teacher to do injections and testing even when he has trips for the day i could not ask for better i dont know if is because is a catholic school .I did two weeks with the teachers in reception to show them what to do  and after that i really never had any problems a few telephone calls but not emergency


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Graham's mum, always reassuring to hear others managing well 

We have a meeting in place now with at the school with the nursery staff and DSN for Sept so will begin to work things out from there.


----------

